# eBay schwinn tornado. Lol!!!



## schwinning (Jan 16, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1960-Schwin...821?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2579a58dc5


Seller has a $1000 reserve. Lol. The bike has the wrong rims on it. Should it not have s7 painted rims? The tank is wrong. I believe the tornado had a non horn tank specific to the bike. 

Way over priced


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 3, 2013)

*ebay tornado*

thats crazy.i guess you would have to want it REAL bad


----------



## oskisan (Feb 3, 2013)

*Interesting...*

Lets say everything was correct on it... would you even want it for $700?


----------



## schwinning (Feb 3, 2013)

Even if all correct, $700 would be to high for that bike.


----------



## schwinning (Feb 5, 2013)

scottsadventure said:


> Since you sell Schwinn stuff you should be happy things sell high instead of ridiculing others for spending their money as they please.  I'm sure that whoever  bought it is happy to have it and to them it's just not another bike to part out, make money on, and judge others for buying.  Not everyone is a collector and they just want the bike.  ...and obviously not everyone  "gets it" nuff said on this.




I sell Schwinn stuff I have collected and have no use for! It is not my business to sell bicycle stuff. Just a hobby. I am entitled to voice my opinion about an overpriced bike as is anyone else on this site! When I part out a bike, it's because it has a cracked frame or I do not want it for my collection. I am not a bike expert and never claimed to be. I'm not sure why you are so bugged by this thread unless you bought or sold the tornado. At any rate this is stupid. 
I'm done explaining myself to you , who has decade to post all over my threads!!!! Just stop.


----------

